# (NA) NEED 291 ~ Trading All Series Cards. Offering 500tbt Bonus



## VioletPrincess (Aug 1, 2016)

Located in Canada. Trading North American Cards. 

*Only 1 Card from series 3 left to find

I really need this card. 

If you have it and can load the Giant Teddy Bear and The Sun onto the card for me then I will give you 500 tbt + Any 2 regular cards or 1 special card to trade for it.*

Will trade any series cards for this last card.

*I was going through my cards and just realized that I need this card. The trade I arranged offsite never arrived.*

Looking for 1 Series 3 Card. I have lots to trade. Looking for NA trades only. I will trade any series 3 or 4 cards for the last one I need... Will trade 2 cards or a special for this card. All cards are in new from package condition. Removed and placed in plastic sleeves. I would like the same kind of condition  I you are going to put them in a hard plastic loaded please put them in a thin plastic sleeve to protect the card. 


What I Need:

Series 3 
291

What I have for trade:

*Series 3*
207, 211, 218, 222, 224, 230, 231, 236, 244, 246, 249, 253, 256, 276x2, 283, 284x2, 292x2, 293, 295, 298

*Series 4*
303, 308, 310, 316, 323x2, 325, 326, 330x2, 331x3, 334, 338, 341, 346, 347x2, 351x2, 352, 356x2, 357x3, 358, 361x2, 364, 365x2, 370, 371x2, 374, 375, 376, 379, 383, 385x2, 388, 389, 392, 395, 398, 399



Spoiler: Series 1 & 2



*Series 1*
001, 002, 007, 011, 012, 016x2, 021, 023, 026, 028, 029, 033, 034, 039, 040, 045, 052, 056, 060, 063, 064, 069, 070, 074, 081x2, 082, 089x2, 093, 095, 097x2

*Series 2*
106, 111, 112, 114, 115, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 142, 147x2, 149, 150, 151, 152, 160, 161, 165, 167, 172, 173, 175x3, 176x2, 183, 184, 186, 187, 192, 193, 197, 199, 200





Spoiler: Pending Trades



: )





Spoiler: Mailed



: )





Spoiler: Received



: )


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello!

I can trade you a 321 for a 338??


----------



## Corrie (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey hey! I have Marshal! Could we trade him for your Freckles and Miranda? C: I'm in Canada!


----------



## Meleah (Aug 3, 2016)

Would you be interested in trading your 240 and 272 for my 229 and 321?


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 4, 2016)

Updated. Only 9 left. Thank you to all those who have traded with me so far. All cards have been mailed out.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 10, 2016)

Bump! Added 320 and 344 to the list because the cards arrived damaged


----------



## Fairner (Aug 11, 2016)

edited


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi there. I see that you are rather new to the forum and don't have any feedback yet. I would prefer to trade with people with some feedback. So I will have to pass on your offer. Wishing you the best of of luck with your collection.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 16, 2016)

Trying to finish off the last of series 3 and 4. I will trade 2 cards or 1 special for any of the cards I am looking for.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 20, 2016)

Bump. Only 3 cards left.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 22, 2016)

2 cards left bump


----------



## Drew1234 (Aug 24, 2016)

237 for your 302? I'm in Canada too, PM if this works! thanks


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 25, 2016)

1 more card to go


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 30, 2016)

ON HOLD Due to Canada Post Strike threat. Canada Post will not allow you to mail anything. My letters are being refused.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 3, 2016)

Well I was looking through my cards and I realized that the trade I arranged for my last card off site never arrived. So I am back to hunting for the last card. I will trade any special card or 2 regular cards for the the elusive last card.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 3, 2016)

I know it'a a long shot, but is there anything you might want for 374 or 385? All my trades for Lucky keep falling through. I definitely understand if you only want to get 291 and be done, though.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheando said:


> I know it'a a long shot, but is there anything you might want for 374 or 385? All my trades for Lucky keep falling through. I definitely understand if you only want to get 291 and be done, though.



Any chance you have kept up with the all of the challenges? I have missed some of the more recent ones I think I have missed 3 of them I would be interested in trading for the furniture. Since I have so many doubles of everything I don't need any others. I am sorry I cant help you there. We aren't allowed sales on here. Are you located in Canada?


----------



## Sheando (Oct 3, 2016)

LilyBloom said:


> Any chance you have kept up with the all of the challenges? I have missed some of the more recent ones I think I have missed 3 of them I would be interested in trading for the furniture. Since I have so many doubles of everything I don't need any others. I am sorry I cant help you there. We aren't allowed sales on here. Are you located in Canada?



Unfortunately, I only got HHD a few weeks ago, and I live in America. I'm receiving some challenge items from another user, but the cards haven't arrived yet. Technically, I think we are allowed to arrange sales in PM (rather than advertising it on the thread), which I would be willing to do, but I know that can get weird, so I definitely don't blame you if you'd rather not do that. Sounds like it might be more trouble that it's worth on your end, so no worries! Just thought I might as well ask.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 11, 2016)

Still looking for 291 :O


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 15, 2016)

100 tbt bonus to anyone who has 291 and can load the Giant Teddy Bear and the Sun onto the card for me. Will also trade 1 special card or 2 regular cards.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump.


----------

